#ubuntu-arb 2012-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<cielak> morning
<cielak> I got confused by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Agenda
<cielak> it says the meetings take place on the last friday of every month
<cielak> and that the next one is on  Friday 29th February
<cielak> but 29th February is actually Wednesday
<cielak> am I missing something?
<ajmitch> no, you're not, it was edited wrong
<cielak> okay, thanks :)
<ajmitch> I think highvoltage must have a different calendar to the rest of us :)
<cielak> ahh... silly timezones! :)))
<highvoltage> hi!
<highvoltage> oh crap
<ajmitch> highvoltage: yeah, it should be this friday
 * highvoltage updates it
<ajmitch> might be worth sending out a mail to the list about it
<highvoltage> will do
<ajmitch> thanks :)
<cielak> maybe you've meant the 31st of February? that would indeed be Friday :)
<highvoltage> hah, I messed it up again (only noticed it as I sent the email)
<ajmitch> should be Octember imho
<highvoltage> (made it for 22 Feb, *this* wednesday)
<micahg> TB discussion of ARB exceptions for lenses and scopes for those interested
<micahg> #ubuntu-meeting
<stgraber> highvoltage: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=App+Review+Board+Meeting+&iso=20110127T18 says Thursday ;)
<cielak> stgraber: isn't it the previous meeting's day?
<highvoltage> stgraber: that's fixed too now :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: thanks
 * ajmitch needs to work out what was actually agreed on at that TB meeting & what we need to decide this week
<mhall119> stgraber: wendar: do you  want me to add this item to the ARB agenda?
<wendar> mhall119: yes, please do
<wendar> mhall119: and thanks!
<ajmitch> stgraber: one thing that jumps to mind when having everything in one source package - everytime you want to add a new lens or scope you have to rebuild the lot, and everyone has to download the rebuilt binary package
<stgraber> ajmitch: yeah, I mentioned it at the end of the mail
<ajmitch> oh you did too :)
<stgraber> ajmitch: in the case of unity stuff, we're talking 2kB python scripts mostly, so may be a bit annoying to the user but it won't kill their or our bandwidth
<stgraber> and it may been seen as a feature as they'll see the lens get updated and so will know that something new is available for it (if they actually read the changelog)
<ajmitch> right, source package per lens may not be too bad, depending on the lens & how popular it is
#ubuntu-arb 2012-02-21
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-02-22
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning
<cielak> hello
<ajmitch> morning
<cielak> hello!
<wendar> is anyone else working on Dino, before I dive into packaging changes in a branch?
<wendar> highvoltage, ajmitch: I'm avoiding the older packages that you mentioned you were working on, but if you want to "unclaim" any of them, let me know
<ajmitch> wendar: ok :)
<ajmitch> sorry I haven't spent much time on this over the last couple of weeks
<wendar> dino is ~4k lines of .cpp, but it's mostly just essential Qt boiler-plate
<ajmitch> that's the file manager app?
<wendar> not overly complex, so I'm inclined to take it as satisfying the "simple app" side
<wendar> ajmitch: yeah, the file  manager
<wendar> ajmitch: no worries on time
<wendar> ajmitch: I happen to have a few weeks of paid time off, so I figure it's a good time to help us catch up
<wendar> ajmitch: the influx of new apps is easy enough to keep up with
<ajmitch> ah, you did decide to take some time off?
<wendar> ajmitch: it's just the backlog that's hurting us
<ajmitch> thanks for keeping up with them & responding as they've come in
<ajmitch> I really want to see what apps are waiting in the needs info state
<wendar> ajmitch: we have a bug for that feature?
 * ajmitch filed a bug about it but it's had no response
<wendar> ajmitch: I'm sure they'd be willing to give us a one-off dump, even before a full feature is added
<ajmitch> I'm worried that we're missing feedback from authors
<ajmitch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bug/915902 for the "can't see them"
<wendar> ajmitch: shouldn't they pop up again as soon as the author says anything?
<ajmitch> that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bug/927588
<ajmitch> do you know who to ask about these bugs?
<wendar> generally achuni (Anthony Lenton), but John Pugh can be quite helpful too
<wendar> looks like achuni is hanging out on ubuntu-app-devel
<wendar> though, he's probably away for the day now
<ajmitch> yeah, I live in the wrong timezone :)
<wendar> me too :)
<wendar> I got into the habit of running through my "who do I need to talk to in Europe" list early in the morning each day
<ajmitch> jono connected me with david pitkin by email, I might talk to him
<ajmitch> are there any other important bugs that come to mind?
<highvoltage> wendar: ok
<wendar> ajmitch: yes, david pitkin is good, he's the manager of the whole team and will be able to make sure the work needed gets scheduled and completed
<wendar> ajmitch: also, he's US-based, so on a good timezone
#ubuntu-arb 2012-02-23
<dpm> good morning all
<ajmitch> hi dpm
#ubuntu-arb 2012-02-24
<dpm> morning all
<ajmitch> hi dpm
<dpm> hey :)
<highvoltage> hey everyone
<highvoltage> I have another meeting that popped up this afternoon that I can't avoid
<highvoltage> is anyone else available to chair?
<coolbhavi> hi
<ajmitch> hello
<coolbhavi> isnt arb meeting there today
<coolbhavi> fridge says so
<ajmitch> yes, it should be now
<ajmitch> stgraber, wendar, lfaraone: ping
<wendar> ajmitch: meeting time
 * ajmitch saw highvoltage needs someone else to chair
<highvoltage> hello
<highvoltage> ajmitch, stgraber, wendar, ajmitch: I had a quick glance over the meeting logs and saw some discussion on the scopes/lenses
<highvoltage> (and got distracted shortly afterwards ;p)
<wendar> highvoltage: What do you think of the result (summarized to the TB)?
#ubuntu-arb 2013-02-18
<coolbhavi> happy birthday dpm
<coolbhavi> :-)
<dpm> thanks coolbhavi :-)
<coolbhavi> have a good one :-)
#ubuntu-arb 2013-02-19
<coolbhavi> hey dpm
<coolbhavi> was looking at the old apps in the queue... is it best to redirect them to a ppa upload as proposed? what do you think?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2013-02-20
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2013-02-21
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<dpm> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dpm, reg bug 1124223
<coolbhavi> the myapps team is working on it for now
<coolbhavi> I was just thinking to stop reviews for a while because we  we could have a separate discussion in an ARB meeting or on the list what to do with the remaining apps once its fixed I guess
<coolbhavi> your thoughts
<coolbhavi> ?
<dpm> coolbhavi, let us talk about it tomorrow, a bit busy for the touch preview release today :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, got to know :) sorry
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2013-02-22
<coolbhavi> hey dpm, free now for 2 mins?
<dpm> coolbhavi, about to go to lunch, but happy to start chatting now and continue later if that works for you
<coolbhavi> oh ok.. I was just thinking to stop reviews for a while because we  we could have a separate discussion in an ARB meeting or on the list what to do with the remaining apps once bug  1124223 is fixed I guess
<coolbhavi> reg free apps redirect
<coolbhavi> dpm, any thoughts?
<dpm> coolbhavi, yes, I think it makes sense
<dpm> I think proposing it on the mailing list is probably the best way to go
<coolbhavi> and have a discussion as to what would be the cutoff for free apps redirect
<coolbhavi> so that queue gets cleared up and arb will be alive and kicking again
<coolbhavi> :-)
<coolbhavi> dpm-lunch, enjoy your lunch
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
